# Cheesecloth Flower



## minnie242 (Feb 10, 2014)

Cheesecloth Flower Tutorial 


The source of this tutorial, for which I will be eternally grateful, is youtube: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLmpcGJX0fM[/ame] 


The whole process can be reduced to 9 simple steps, as follows: 


1. Use felt circle as a backing piece 


2. Eight medium squares of cheesecloth 


3. Pinch a square in the middle of back 


4. Repeat with all eight squares 


5. Work around the felt circle evenly 


6. Take six smaller cheese cloth squares and repeat, making sure to fill the gaps 


7. Fluff out the cheese cloth to fill out the flower 


8. Attach a small doily for the center piece of the flower 


9. Pierce a hole in the flower, push a brad through, and... 
All done! 


I hope you try this and enjoy it, I sure did! It's very simple, yet pretty. 


​


----------

